# Live bait on a Carolina rig



## els1009 (May 15, 2018)

I don't have much experience with live bait, but I figured I'd net some up and give it a go.

when using live bait on a Carolina rig should I leave the bail open so the bait can roam free?
And where's the best place to hook them; nose, tail, or back?

Thanks!


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

lots and lots of variables here. I tend to hook baits like croakers and pins and mullet through the nose. Shrimp I hook under the horn or if they're small through the tail. 

First off what type of fishing are you trying to do? Are we talking flounder, reds/trout, dropping live baits on a wreck? etc...


----------



## els1009 (May 15, 2018)

jeremyledford said:


> lots and lots of variables here. I tend to hook baits like croakers and pins and mullet through the nose. Shrimp I hook under the horn or if they're small through the tail.
> 
> First off what type of fishing are you trying to do? Are we talking flounder, reds/trout, dropping live baits on a wreck? etc...


Thanks for the info! I'm hoping for a reds/trout, but I wouldn't complain if I run into some flounder! I'm gonna launch at Archie Glover and stick to the bayou there. I saw a bunch of LY and shrimp hanging around the docks there, so I'm gonna try to net bait there.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

Real hard to beat a live bait under a popping cork. I'm an artificial guy but if I take my dad with me he likes the livies and i normally keep a live bait under a popping cork out behind the boat and keep the rod in a rod holder.

A live croaker about 4 inches long is about the best bait out there


----------



## els1009 (May 15, 2018)

Thanks! I'll be sure to the popping cork a go too!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I slip sinker rig for about everything that's not on the flats and no you don't need to leave your bail open if you're holding the rod. Keep your rod tip up, lower it to the fish and set the hook works for just about anything that swims. I use about a 15" 30 lb. leader for everything from flounder to redfish. Flounder are one of my favorite fish to catch and eat and they are truthfully not the brightest star in the sky. If you find them, you can catch them. A nose hooked bull minnow, LY or pilchard is deadly, as are shrimp, but shrimp attract a lot of trash. On 90% of flounder, you'll feel one solid tap when they take the bait and then it will feel heavy. Let a flounder eat a little longer than other fish before setting the hook.


----------



## els1009 (May 15, 2018)

Catchemall said:


> I slip sinker rig for about everything that's not on the flats and no you don't need to leave your bail open if you're holding the rod. Keep your rod tip up, lower it to the fish and set the hook works for just about anything that swims. I use about a 15" 30 lb. leader for everything from flounder to redfish. Flounder are one of my favorite fish to catch and eat and they are truthfully not the brightest star in the sky. If you find them, you can catch them. A nose hooked bull minnow, LY or pilchard is deadly, as are shrimp, but shrimp attract a lot of trash. On 90% of flounder, you'll feel one solid tap when they take the bait and then it will feel heavy. Let a flounder eat a little longer than other fish before setting the hook.


Thanks for the tips! I definitely give this a shot!


----------



## els1009 (May 15, 2018)

Catchemall said:


> I slip sinker rig for about everything that's not on the flats and no you don't need to leave your bail open if you're holding the rod. Keep your rod tip up, lower it to the fish and set the hook works for just about anything that swims. I use about a 15" 30 lb. leader for everything from flounder to redfish. Flounder are one of my favorite fish to catch and eat and they are truthfully not the brightest star in the sky. If you find them, you can catch them. A nose hooked bull minnow, LY or pilchard is deadly, as are shrimp, but shrimp attract a lot of trash. On 90% of flounder, you'll feel one solid tap when they take the bait and then it will feel heavy. Let a flounder eat a little longer than other fish before setting the hook.


Thanks for the tips! I'll give this a shot!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

When using fish as live bait (not minnows), I just toss em out all natural bail closed but drag light... Now shrimp, small minnows and what not, you can carolina rig or cork em. Same thing about keeping bail closed but drag being what you would normally keep it at...


----------



## els1009 (May 15, 2018)

Jason said:


> When using fish as live bait (not minnows), I just toss em out all natural bail closed but drag light... Now shrimp, small minnows and what not, you can carolina rig or cork em. Same thing about keeping bail closed but drag being what you would normally keep it at...


Thanks for the advice. I'm gonna head out in the morning... Hopefully I'll bring something back for the dinner table! haha


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Carolina rigged a few flounder, trout, rock bass, cast netted some island mullet.


----------



## els1009 (May 15, 2018)

Well, a pinfish under a popping cork did the trick! I threw it out and let it drift behind me while I fished the bank and a little red nailed it. Not a slot, but I didn't get skunked either :thumbsup:


----------



## els1009 (May 15, 2018)

Catchemall said:


> Carolina rigged a few flounder, trout, rock bass, cast netted some island mullet.


Nice haul!


----------



## els1009 (May 15, 2018)

Forgot to add; I also netted a bass while I was getting bait.
I haven't thrown a net in a looong time, and boy did it show. Haha


----------

